# Welche Bremse ??



## NOS-Trial (5. Oktober 2005)

Vorne Magura HS33 oda Scheibebremse?

Hinten Magura HS33 oda Scheibebremse?


was findet ihr besser ??


----------



## trialsrider (5. Oktober 2005)

Vorne auf jeden Fall ne Scheibe!   AVID Ball Bearing!   
Und hinten auf GAR KEINEN FALL ne Scheibe!

Entweder ne HS33 oder noch besser ne
AVID Single Digit Ultimate! oder ne andere
gute V-Brake! Is echt dat beste!   


gruß
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (5. Oktober 2005)

Hauptsache nicht hydraulisch


----------



## ride (5. Oktober 2005)

Ich weiss gar nicht was ihr habt!? Ich hab hinten ne HS33 und bin damit sehr zu frieden! Und mit der Louise vorne sowieso!
Aber eben, hab noch keine V-Brake ausprobiert... kenn nur die die früher an den mountainbikes waren, und die waren immer sowas von heikel, da hätt man jeden zweiten tag wieder alles neu einstellen müssen, damit die bremsleistung immer top wäre. Wie ist das denn bei den neuen?


----------



## Bike Lane (5. Oktober 2005)

ich würd dir zu ner hope mono trial raten für vorne und hinten. fahr ich auch und bin sehr zufrieden. man hat keinen stress, es quitscht nicht und die bremsleistung ist auch top wenn man sie richtig montiert. das ist glaube ich das hauptproblem bei denen im forum, die probleme mit einer disc haben, da können sie sagen was sie wollen.


----------



## isah (5. Oktober 2005)

das prob ist vorallem wenn man anfänger ist der sidehop.. wenn man den jetzt bevorzugt nach links macht ist die disc schnell kaputt.. 2x disc würd ich nur fahren wenn ich sidehop nach rechts mache oder schon pro bin...


----------



## Bike Lane (5. Oktober 2005)

so ein schmarn! ich bin schon 4 mal voll auf meiner scheibe aufgesetzt und die ist noch immer top in form. außerdem trifft man, wenn man den sidehop verhaut eher den rahmen als die scheibe.


----------



## Scr4t (5. Oktober 2005)

Bern(h)ard (toxin vid) sagt auch das die scheibe was aushält und notfalls kannst du die ja zurückbiegen   
Außerdem ist die Scheibe sehr nah am Rad, so das man echt selten gegen kommen sollte.

Die Dosierbarkeit und der Druckpunkt sind sicherlich geil im vergleich zur HS, aber alles hat seine Preis


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (5. Oktober 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> das prob ist vorallem wenn man anfänger ist der sidehop.. wenn man den jetzt bevorzugt nach links macht ist die disc schnell kaputt.. 2x disc würd ich nur fahren wenn ich sidehop nach rechts mache oder schon pro bin...



so seh ich das auch


----------



## *Sickboy* (5. Oktober 2005)

welche beläge könnt ihr für die hs33 empfehlen???

fahre im moment noch die roten von magura und teer auf der felge, will aber mit dem teer aufhören wenn ich mir neue felgen zuleg.
sehr wahrscheinlich werden es die echo cnc.


----------



## isah (5. Oktober 2005)

rote/braune koxx gefallen mir am besten, besser sollen die coust sein.. was auch nicht schlecht ist sind die zoo!, die sind sehr weich, da muss man eher selten flexen..



> so ein schmarn! ich bin schon 4 mal voll auf meiner scheibe aufgesetzt und die ist noch immer top in form.



4 mal gleich   sooft bin ich alleine in den letzten 30 minuten auf meine kettenstreben geflogen...



> außerdem trifft man, wenn man den sidehop verhaut eher den rahmen als die scheibe.



das ist nen gutes argument.. und die viz scheiben sind ja auch nicht soo teuer.. also ich sag mal wenn ich das geld hätte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (5. Oktober 2005)

wenn dann die grünen zoo beläge

aber schau hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=45541

mfg. Fabian


----------



## Monty98 (5. Oktober 2005)

sobald man einmal eine hintere scheibe eines monty team fahrer gezogen hat (ich kam beim WC zu dem genuss) versteht man warum die eine hinten fahren. es kommt wohl wirklich nur auf die einstellung an. übrigens fahren die alu-scheiben. vielleicht es is ja das...


----------



## Bike Lane (6. Oktober 2005)

geil wären carbonscheiben, allerdings braucht man da glaube ich eine bestimmte betriebstemperatur, die nichtmal beim downhill zu stande kommt, damit die richtig beißen. naja vielleicht werden sie deshalb nur im motorsport benutzt.
das einzige argument, was wirklich eines ist, ist dass es noch keinen rahmen gibt, der den belastungen einer disc stand hält. alles andere sind blos faule ausreden, von leuten die noch nie in ihrem leben eine disc hinten gefahren sind, aber klug daher reden müssen, aber was solls.
was für eine bremse du hinten fahren willst ist deine sache und da würde ich mich nicht von irgendwelchen leuten in der entscheidung helfen lassen. entscheide dich erstmal für ein system und zwar du selber und dann können wir dir sagen, wie du das beste rausholen kannst. im grunde sind alle gut, ob v-brake, hs-33 oder disc, nur auf das setup kommt es an.


----------



## TRAILER (6. Oktober 2005)

ganz so ist es auch nicht aber die diskusion ist schon wieder überflüssig.
wir werden ja sehen was besser ist und das wird sich durchsetzen.


----------



## trialsrider (6. Oktober 2005)

Bike Lane schrieb:
			
		

> das einzige argument, was wirklich eines ist, ist dass es noch keinen rahmen gibt, der den belastungen einer disc stand hält. alles andere sind blos faule ausreden, von leuten die noch nie in ihrem leben eine disc hinten gefahren sind, aber klug daher reden müssen, aber was solls.



 Hohl??
Ich glaube hier hat niemand daran gezweifelt das Scheibenbremsen wahrscheinlich die "besseren" Bremsen sind! Aber für HINTEN ist ne Scheibe beim Trial (wenn man nicht gerade pro is und se geschenckt kriegt) einfach net so das wahre weil man sich so viel kaputt macht!Ich denke ALLE sind hier schonmal ne Scheibe gefahren. Also einfach mal klappe halten.


----------



## Scr4t (6. Oktober 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke ALLE sind hier schonmal ne Scheibe gefahren.



nööö, ich noch nicht   

Durfte mal an Bern(h)ard´s hebel ziehen    Aber da er die Bremsen andersrum fährt konnt ich damit nichts anfangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike Lane (6. Oktober 2005)

bist du schonmal ne scheibe hinten gefahren? ich glabue nicht, auch wenn du das jetzt bestreiten wirst. es sagt einfach jeder, dass sein system das beste ist und am ende kommt nichts raus, also wäre es am besten wenn man das thema hier schließen würde, da aber kein moderator hier im forum vorbei kommt, wird das wahrscheinlich auch nichts.


----------



## TRAILER (6. Oktober 2005)

nein nur menschen die uneinsichtig sind sagen das.
scheibe ist halt scheibe hat vorteile aber auch nachteile. und so lange der weltmeister noch hs33 fährt brauch mir niemand erzählen was das beste ist.


----------



## Monty98 (6. Oktober 2005)

Bike Lane schrieb:
			
		

> bist du schonmal ne scheibe hinten gefahren? ich glabue nicht, auch wenn du das jetzt bestreiten wirst. es sagt einfach jeder, dass sein system das beste ist und am ende kommt nichts raus, also wäre es am besten wenn man das thema hier schließen würde, da aber kein moderator hier im forum vorbei kommt, wird das wahrscheinlich auch nichts.



also ich hasse meine hinterbremse   
nicht wegen der bremskarft (eigentlich schon) eher wegen der unregelmäßigen leistung


----------



## Schevron (6. Oktober 2005)

ich würd mal sagen. HS33 für den anfang auf jeden fall besser. (verbogene scheiben wegen drauffallen usw) Wenn mans dann bißl drauf hat und sich nen stabilen ramen kaufen will oder schon einen hat kann man hinten schon scheibe fahren.

Hat auf jeden fall den großen vorteil das man wetter unabhängig is. und auch bei wassersektionen sich net son kopf machen muß.

Die sache is allerdings das man hinten wohl ehr ne große alu scheibe fahren sollte. Zumindest weiß ich vom Sebo das er mit der normalen 160 stahlscheibe hinten net zufrieden war und nu ne alu scheibe versuchen will.


----------



## isah (6. Oktober 2005)

das mit wetter verstehe ich nicht, meine hs33 macht hinten auch bei regen noch sehr gut zu.. mein problem ist/war eher der gripp auf den pedalen


----------



## 525Rainer (6. Oktober 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> das mit wetter verstehe ich nicht, meine hs33 macht hinten auch bei regen noch sehr gut zu.. mein problem ist/war eher der gripp auf den pedalen



ich glaube das ist beim trial auch nicht so entscheident da normalerweise bei hs die felge angeflext ist und krasse beläge drauf sind und die scheibe bei dem ewig lahmen stopp end go auch  etwas nass wird. jetzt ist halt die frage wie nass ist die scheibe und wie gut ist die felge noch angeflext.
beim touren fahren kannst du bei regen jegliche felgenbremse vergessen. ob v oder hs. eine scheibe bremst sich trocken und beisst wie wenns schönwetter wär. (so gesehn und erlebt dieses wochenende am gardasee, hs33 vs louise FR)

ich fahr hinten HS33 und bin rundherum zufrieden. vorne würd ich immer ne scheibe fahren. weil die beisst und ist gleichzeitig dosierbar was man von der HS33 nicht behaupten kann. entweder die beisst (flexung und bunte beläge) oder sie ist dosierbar. (schlechte oder keine flexung und durchsichtige oder cool stopp beläge) zumindest ist es bei mir so.
was ich verdammt wichtig bei ner felgenbremse finde: absolut spielfreie nabe und gutzentriertes laufrad. wenn die beiden sachen nicht immer nachgestellt werden nervt die schleiferei ohne ende.
die disks haben auch irgendwie ein anderes losbrechmoment.
mit disks hinten hab ich keine erfahrung. die solln erst mal andere machen. wobei ich grundsätzlich keinen sidehop mache und es das scheinbar einzige problem bei mir gar nicht geben würde.


----------



## fannat (17. Oktober 2005)

auf keinen fall ne BB7 ... die bremsen sind  der allergrösste Schrott! 

ich kapier nicht wie manche hier damit trial fahren , das teil hat absolut keinen biss ,  bei sprüngen rutscht das rad durch!  

 der druckpunkt ist weich wie ***** .... selbst bei ganz anliegenden belägen (also wenn die Scheibe schon eingeklemmt ist ) gibt der bewegliche arm noch nach ! - das sagt eigentlich alles bei einer bremse .....


----------



## Levelboss (17. Oktober 2005)

fannat schrieb:
			
		

> auf keinen fall ne BB7 ... die bremsen sind  der allergrösste Schrott!
> 
> ich kapier nicht wie manche hier damit trial fahren , das teil hat absolut keinen biss ,  bei sprüngen rutscht das rad durch!
> 
> der druckpunkt ist weich wie ***** .... selbst bei ganz anliegenden belägen (also wenn die Scheibe schon eingeklemmt ist ) gibt der bewegliche arm noch nach ! - das sagt eigentlich alles bei einer bremse .....


 was???


----------



## Cryo-Cube (17. Oktober 2005)

ohh man was für ein spack.

1. ist das ne seilzug disc, die flext immer ein bischen wenn man die hinten fährt. Nokon benützen und gut is.(außerdem sollte man das verstellrädchen an dem Bremshebel nicht zu weit unten haben. Da wird die bremse schwammiger, zieht zwar stärker, aber wird schwammiger)
2. sollte man bei der ne große scheibe fahren weils eben keine hydraulische ist.
3. muss man so ne scheibe lange einfahren bis die zieht.
4. ist die für vorne perfek
5. würde sie hinten auch gut gehen wenn man punkte 1-3 beachtet


----------



## fannat (17. Oktober 2005)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> ohh man was für ein spack.
> 
> 1. ist das ne seilzug disc, die flext immer ein bischen wenn man die hinten fährt. Nokon benützen und gut is.(außerdem sollte man das verstellrädchen an dem Bremshebel nicht zu weit unten haben. Da wird die bremse schwammiger, zieht zwar stärker, aber wird schwammiger)
> 2. sollte man bei der ne große scheibe fahren weils eben keine hydraulische ist.
> ...


1.ich habe nokon . und das verstellrädchen ist auch ganz oben/draussen 
2. bei einer blockierten disc spielt der scheibendurchmesser keine rolle ... wenn eine disc blockiert ist sollte sie auf keinen fall durchrutschen ! 
3.ich bin gleich am anfang damit den NPT runtergefahren , 2 mal .... sollte reichen 
4. vorne genauso ******** wie hinten   
und 5.6.7.8........ es sollte bei iener discbrake auf keinen fall sein dass z.b. : 

bei geklemmter scheibe der hebelarm sich trotzdem noch  weiterbewegt

oder dass der zylynder teil mehr als 30 ! einzelteile hat ... 

oder dass die achse die den bremsbelag hält,  ein durchmesser von nur  4-5 mm. hat ! ( ist mir schon 2 mal eingegangen , musste einschicken ) 

ausserdem hat der hebelarm nach allen seiten spiel 

das teil ist mist ... wenn ich es mir blos vor dem kauf angesehen hätte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (17. Oktober 2005)

Sorry das kannste jemand anderem erzählen das die avid selbt *vorne* schwammig ist mit nokon und verstellschraube ganz oben.
Das kauf ich dir nicht ab. Ich hab keine Nokon dran und wenn ich die Bremshebel schraube ganz hoch dreh is das steinharter Druckpunkt (wie ne magura mit booster)


> ausserdem hat der hebelarm nach allen seiten spiel


So is die standart konstruktionsweise von seilzug discs. Das haben auch andere mechanische discs, abgesehen davon das des überhaupt nicht stört, oder auffällt außer man langt hin und wackelt mit der Hand rum. 
Das ist so als würde ich sagen "die magura bremsbeläge haben spiel zu allen seinten wenn sie eingesteckt sind   "

Also ich hab keine Ahnung was bei dir abgeht aber bei allen anderen hält die Bremse und hat auch power mit* großer Scheibe*.


----------



## fannat (17. Oktober 2005)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry das kannste jemand anderem erzählen das die avid selbt *vorne* schwammig ist mit nokon und verstellschraube ganz oben.
> Das kauf ich dir nicht ab.B].


tut mir leid wenn dus nicht glaubst ... ich bin davor canti-bremsen gefahren und daher hab ich ziemlichen mumm in den zeigefingern ... und deshalb nervt es mich wenn ich die hebel soweit reindrücken kann( ohne jeden biss!) biss sie die mittelfinger aufscheuern .... 

wenn dus nicht glaubst dann dreh mal die einstellrädchen ganz zu und drück ordentlich zu , du wirst sehen dass der hebelarm am zylinder sich weiter bewegt  , ohne den zylynder selbst ! 

welche vergleiche mir magura ?


----------



## Cryo-Cube (17. Oktober 2005)

wie groß is den der rotor den du hattest?
Und bist du sicher das die Beläge oder die Disk nicht durch fettige finger oder sonst was konterminiert wurden?
ab 185er scheibe zieht die sauber wenn die eingefahren ist.
Ich fahr vorne die 203mm, ohne nokon und stellschraube auf mitte. Dadurch ist es etwas schwammig(ein wenig) aber power ohne ende. Ich musst nie fest drücken.


----------



## fannat (17. Oktober 2005)

ich hab 185 rotoren ..... und hab sie nie mit fettigen fingern berührt ... 

was ich aber am meisten komisch finde dass manche leute hier  
diese bremse so gelobt haben obwohl es so ein offensichtlicher mist ist ! 
wie kann man etwas weiterempfehlen dass so viele macken hat  ?

das erste mal musste ich den vr zylinder gleich nach dem auspacken einschicken ... und danach nochmal mit dem selben problem. 


ich dachte mir dass die trial leute sich mit bremsen wohl auskennen würden ... pustelkuchen !


----------



## Cryo-Cube (17. Oktober 2005)

*DU* bist der einzige der mit der Bremse probleme hatte.
Wie gesagt bei allen anderen zieht sie und hat auch geilen druckpunkt. Sind auch sehr viele dabei die teils über 7 Jahre trialen und abgehen wie noch was. Die wissen auch von was sie reden.
* Für trial* is das ne gute bremse.
ka was bei dir abgeht, kann mir auch egal sein. Wenn du denkst die ist schrott dann ok


----------



## trialsrider (17. Oktober 2005)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> *DU* bist der einzige der mit der Bremse probleme hatte.
> Wie gesagt bei allen anderen zieht sie und hat auch geilen druckpunkt. Sind auch sehr viele dabei die teils über 7 Jahre trialen und abgehen wie noch was. Die wissen auch von was sie reden.
> * Für trial* is das ne gute bremse.
> ka was bei dir abgeht, kann mir auch egal sein. Wenn du denkst die ist schrott dann ok



Ey Cyro ich glaube der wird es einfach NICHT raffen!   
oh man....echt traurig!


----------



## fannat (18. Oktober 2005)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> DU bist der einzige der mit der Bremse probleme hatte.
> Wie gesagt bei allen anderen zieht sie und hat auch geilen druckpunkt. Sind auch sehr viele dabei die teils über 7 Jahre trialen und abgehen wie noch was. Die wissen auch von was sie reden.
> * Für trial* is das ne gute bremse.
> ka was bei dir abgeht, kann mir auch egal sein. Wenn du denkst die ist schrott dann ok



ich wollte aber nicht darauf hinaus dass sie bei jemand anders gut funktionoert , sondern dass es rein von der konstruktion her  ein riesiger *Misthaufen* ist !

ich bin überzeugt dass man eine mech. discbrake viel besser machen kann .... 

und ich bin nicht der einzige der probleme damit hatte ... schau mal bei schlickjumper vorbei


----------



## ChrisKing (18. Oktober 2005)

nachdem ich deine ganzen posts hier mitgelesen hab, muss ich doch mal meinen Senf dazugeben, weil mich des end wütend macht, was du für einen bullshit hier schreibst... Gibt immer wieder Leute, die hier ins Trial Forum kommen, mit Trial meist kaum was am Hut haben und dann meinen hier einen auf schlau zu machen und irgendwelche Parts schlecht zu machen..

1. Von dem was du hier schreibst, geh ich mal davon aus, dass du überhaupt nichts oder nur wenig mit Trial am Hut hast?!

2. Kannst dir dein schlickjumper Verweis sparen.. weil die Seite, nich wirklich was mit Trial am Hut hat. Da liest man zum Großteil Worte wie "fading, Alpen, heiss werden.." usw.. und damit sollte klar sein, dass die meisten Reviews aus nem ganz anderen MTB Bereich kommen und von daher für Trial gar nich relevant sind..

3. Wenn man die Bremse im DH, Dirt, CC, Tour oder sonstwas fährt und dann schlechte Erfahrungen macht, bzgl. Standfestigkeit, heiss werden etc., dann brauch man sich nich wundern.. denn die Anforderungen und Belastungen bei ner Bremse im Trial sind nicht mit denen der übrigen MTB Bereiche zu vergleichen!

4. Wie bei den meisten Parts im trial, hängt einfach viel davon ab, wie man die Teile einstellt/wartet! Und oft kommen irgendwelche noobs an, kaufen sich Chrisking und was weiss ich, denken sie haben n rund um sorglos Paket, aber beschweren sich dann im Nachhinein..weil sie kein Plan haben von der Technik.... "meine King is durchgerutscht...heul.. die Bremse zieht nich, was soll ich nur machen.."


----------



## fannat (18. Oktober 2005)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Von dem was du hier schreibst, geh ich mal davon aus, dass du überhaupt nichts oder nur wenig mit Trial am Hut hast?!


ich hab wirklich nicht viel mit trial am hut ... ich dachte nur dass die trial leute hier sich mit bremsen auskennen was nicht so ist wenn ihr so ein mist gutheisst ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (18. Oktober 2005)

wusst ichs doch.. naja du scheinst immer noch nich verstanden zu haben, worum es hier geht... es geht um die Anforderungen und Belastungen der parts im jeweiligen MTB-Bereich! Dass die Bremse in Sachen Standfestigkeit, harter Druckpunkt usw. mit Hydraulik Discs nicht mithalten kann, ist jawohl logisch - das is systembedingt! 

Ich als Trialer geh auch nich ins CC-Forum, stell die Frage wie der Schwalbe Fast Fred Reifen so ist, probier den aus, krieg einen Platten nach dem andern und beschwer mich dann hinterher.. "ihr habt ja keine Ahnung von Reifen.."..   

Fahr mal trial und dann kannst du hier im Forum mitreden!


----------



## biketrialer (18. Oktober 2005)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> wusst ichs doch.. naja du scheinst immer noch nich verstanden zu haben, worum es hier geht... es geht um die Anforderungen und Belastungen der parts im jeweiligen MTB-Bereich! Dass die Bremse in Sachen Standfestigkeit, harter Druckpunkt usw. mit Hydraulik Discs nicht mithalten kann, ist jawohl logisch - das is systembedingt!
> 
> Ich als Trialer geh auch nich ins CC-Forum, stell die Frage wie der Schwalbe Fast Fred Reifen so ist, probier den aus, krieg einen Platten nach dem andern und beschwer mich dann hinterher.. "ihr habt ja keine Ahnung von Reifen.."..
> 
> Fahr mal trial und dann kannst du hier im Forum mitreden!



@chrisking:was hast du eigentlich mit trial zu tun???   
toto


----------



## trialsrider (18. Oktober 2005)

fannat schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab wirklich nicht viel mit trial am hut ... ich dachte nur dass die trial leute hier sich mit bremsen auskennen was nicht so ist wenn ihr so ein mist gutheisst ...




AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!   
Wie kannst du da ruhig bleiben CHRIS KING?? Gehst doch sonst immer so ab??
Bitte mach mal was von deinen üblichen Scherzen!!! 
Bitte man jetzt gib wenigstens zu das du was falsch verstanden hast.
Und behaupte nicht wir trialer hätten keine Ahnung von irgendwas.
Jetzt mal ehrlich hier im Trial Forum ist das Niveau noch echt am höchsten
wenn man dagegn mal ins DDD Forum schaut wo ich auch öfter bin
ist dat echt krass. Noch schlimmer sind nur die leichtbauer.....  

Also echt fannat steck mal nen Gang zurück und entschulidge dich
für deine daneben gegangenen posts!   

trialsrider


----------



## isah (18. Oktober 2005)

ich frag mich auch schon die ganze zeit warum chris king so ruhig bleibt


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (18. Oktober 2005)

...is bestimmt schon vom stuhl gefallen.


----------



## fannat (18. Oktober 2005)

leute welche danebengegangenen posts , habt ihr ein schuss ? ich hab zwar mit reinem trial nicht viel zutun ( ich fahre street mit einwenig trial) , das ist aber hier nebensächlich ! 

 die BB7 hab ich sehr wohl wegen ihrer angeblichen Trial-spezifik gekauft , 

ich hab mich in diesem forum nach einer guten disc erkundigt da ich angenommen habe dass IHR wisst was gute bremse ist .... 



also wenn jemand glaubt ich tu mich hier gerne beschweren , dem ist nicht so ! ich wundere mich nur wie es kommt dass ihr euch mit so nem scheiss wie bb7 zufriedengebt und sogar weiterempfielt ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (18. Oktober 2005)

lol ihr Flitzpiepen.. hab ich hier n Ruf zu verliern oder wie is des? 

hab doch meinen Kommentar schon abgegeben.. und mir war eh klar, dass der Typ da kein Plan von trial hat.. von daher hat sich die "Gschicht" hier ja schon erledigt.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (18. Oktober 2005)

offensichtlich is der typ ein Idiot der nix checkt...
Lass mas gut sein, der is


----------



## Ray (19. Oktober 2005)

Ey trialsrider... wenn Du nicht langsam aufhörst jeden Dreck zu kommentieren und keine Gelegenheit auslässt Braunschweig_XL zu huldigen hetze ich Dir die Wehrsportgruppe Kuschelparty auf den Hals


----------



## Scr4t (19. Oktober 2005)

Ray schrieb:
			
		

> Ey trialsrider... wenn Du nicht langsam aufhörst jeden Dreck zu kommentieren und keine Gelegenheit auslässt Braunschweig_XL zu huldigen hetze ich Dir die Wehrsportgruppe Kuschelparty auf den Hals



och ha, jetzt wirds ernst... die kacke is am dampfen


----------

